# Favourite 2cAudio B2 patches for orchestral work



## brett (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi

I've owned B2 for some time now, and I'm honestly struggling to find a hall patch for orchestral work that is beautiful and blends as well as can be expected with other libraries.

I'm aware that this sort of thing is highly subjective and not every library is a perfect fit with any given reverb patch but I am interested in people's opinions.... 

- What favourite B2 reverb patches are you using for a given library?

- Which B2 patches aid blending different libraries?

- Do you use the dual engine B2 patches for ER and tail, or tend to just use tail (given that some of the dryer libraries have what could be considered early reflections)


Note, I tend not to use reverb on 'wet' libraries like Spitfire's offerings, but I would like to put LASS, EW Hollywood and VSL woods in a similar space. It doesn't have to be an 'AIR studios' model - while that may be appropriate I'm not necessarily striving for authentic realworld spaces - just a space that is pleasing to your ears. 

Second note, this is _not_ a question about other techniques to match libraries involving EQ etc or tools like VSS, rather I would dearly like to know which B2 patches you gravitate towards for orchestral work.

Thanks in advance. I really feel like I'm not getting enough out of B2 (which is not an inexpensive reverb!) and am falling back on convolution.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Nov 29, 2015)

brett said:


> I really feel like I'm not getting enough out of B2 (which is not an inexpensive reverb!) and am falling back on convolution.



^^very well put^^ I too feel the same when it comes to B2. Hopefully we can both get some answers.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2015)

mostly this http://www.ultimatexsounds.com/#!b2-reverb/cy62


----------



## dgburns (Nov 29, 2015)

just my opinion here-
I use b2 for those special solo instr when you need that over the top drench.I've gotten some great lexi 300 type super long lush pitchy moving endless tails,for like solo flute or whatever.But with a density that never existed in the lexi.

I did use b2 with the scoring stage presets and that was in the same vein as altiverb with the scoring stages,like todd ao or paramount or Teldex without the weird room nodes that I hear in the impulses.I find the todd ao has a bass build up on the rear right in the altiverb impulses.
When I was using b2 across the board as the main verb,I ended up going single engine with a med hall size and a tail in the 1.6 to 2 sec range.I mostly tried to re create some patches I had on some lexicon boxes that I liked.You can really change the sound of b2 by playing with the density,and the filters/distortion settings.I find alot of the presets I've come across have not yet showed that side of b2.But if you have a penchant to tweak it a bit,you can get some real lexicon like action going.So much so that I would have no issues using it rather than a hardware lexicon,and for me that says 
alot.
I really like b2,but I've used it with my own presets for the most part.At the moment I have been turning to valhalla room so go figure.It's just a little lighter sounding and takes less room in the mix on this particular series I'm on at the moment.

by the way,lass with b2 is a killer combo,the darkness, fullness of b2 tames lass so well.

b2 is killer,feel good about having it.


----------



## milesito (Nov 30, 2015)

it thrashes my cpu, but it sounds amazing...i can't stop using it for my reverb tail on almost all of my cues...it is quite magical. i turn it off while composing and add it at the very end.


----------



## brett (Nov 30, 2015)

@dgburns are you able to post your favourite patches? Do you use different patches for LASS or is it the same overall reverb?

@milesito - favourite patches?


----------



## dgburns (Nov 30, 2015)

brett said:


> @dgburns are you able to post your favourite patches? Do you use different patches for LASS or is it the same overall reverb?
> 
> @milesito - favourite patches?



in the spirit of xmas and all I will try and go through a few of my own presets that you might find usefull.The music is so important in deciding if a preset is bringing the right thing however.
not at work,so will try and do this sometime tomorrow...


----------



## brett (Nov 30, 2015)

Ah dg you're a good man. I just can't seem to find anything that sits just right. Appreciate any pointers


----------



## dgburns (Dec 1, 2015)

brett said:


> Ah dg you're a good man. I just can't seem to find anything that sits just right. Appreciate any pointers



Here are some presets of mine.About 37 in all,mostly related to strings but you can adapt to brass too.You need to put them in-

library/application support/2c-audio/b2/presets/full/user/

I concentrated on giving you lass things.The thing is they are just starting points.I usually alter to suit the style/speed.Hopefully you find some inspiration...


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 1, 2015)

dgburns said:


> Here are some presets of mine.About 37 in all,mostly related to strings but you can adapt to brass too.


 Thanks DG...will be informative


----------



## milesito (Dec 1, 2015)

@dgburns = berlin hall


----------



## brett (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks heaps dg. *Much* appreciated

Cheers


----------



## esencia (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing it @dgburns !
I'm amazed about B2.. wow


----------

